# Playing a solo electric show in Downtown Toronto on Wednesday



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey everyone! 

I wanted to share that I'll be playing a solo show at Bar Cathedral (54 The Esplanade, Toronto) on Wednesday, starting around 9:30pm. It's gonna be a fun hour or so of originals and covers and I'm really looking forward to gigging my new stereo (well dual mono actually) set up for the first time! Cathedral is a cool spot and they even have a great open mic on Mondays. Definitely worth checking out. Anyway, hope to see and meet some forum members there 

My set up 










The details


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Have fun.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Have fun.


Thank you! 😄


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Post some vids afterwards?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Post some vids afterwards?


Will definitely get some videos


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you going live on Instagram for the hour ?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> Are you going live on Instagram for the hour ?


 I'm planning on taking my DSLR to get some footage and yeah, also go live on Instagram for however long my battery can manage haha

Thank you for asking


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sunny1433 said:


> I'm planning on taking my DSLR to get some footage and yeah, also go live on Instagram for however long my battery can manage haha
> 
> Thank you for asking


I’m going to have to charge the laptop and connect it to the tv and sound system


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunny1433 said:


> however long my battery can manage


I use a battery pack with my Zoom Q2N video recorder.
Can last for hours.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> I use a battery pack with my Zoom Q2N video recorder.
> Can last for hours.
> View attachment 380348


Oh yeah, I used to have one of those! But I sold it since my partner's dad gave us his spare DSLR as a present  Those are super handy recorders though. I'm thinking I might do a vlog like video of the gig.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I see the Airline is leading a FAR better life then when I had it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ENJOY your gig!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Robert1950 said:


> I see the Airline is leading a FAR better life then when I had it


Thank you so much! I'm ready loving it and it's been such an awesome songwriting tool in baritone tuning 😄


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> ENJOY your gig!


Thank you! 😁


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Best of luck. I’ll bet some interesting sonic landscapes are forthcoming looking at that cool collection of pedals. I’ll check out the videos when you post them.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

StratCat said:


> Best of luck. I’ll bet some interesting sonic landscapes are forthcoming looking at that cool collection of pedals. I’ll check out the videos when you post them.


Thank you!  Yeah, I'm definitely gonna try and keep it interesting and this set up definitely gives me the leverage to do that


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Happening Tonight!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

bw66 said:


> Have fun!


Thank you 😄


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Take an umbrella.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I hope the weather isn't like London is right now. Very windy and very rainy. Nights like this keep people home. Have a great show just the same. Be nice just getting back out I wager.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Take an umbrella.


Hahaha yeap! We've got two at the ready! Glad this in an indoor show.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Verne said:


> I hope the weather isn't like London is right now. Very windy and very rainy. Nights like this keep people home. Have a great show just the same. Be nice just getting back out I wager.


It isn't super rainy or windy but yeah, not the nicest weather to be honest. 

But it is definitely very nice to play out and I'm grateful for every opportunity to be on stage


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Here's the setup from last night. Just waiting on the video and audio files from the venue and I'll put a little clip together


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> Just waiting on the video and audio files from the venue and I'll put a little clip together.


Looking forward to the clip(s)

Were you happy with the gig from an overall perspective?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> Looking forward to the clip(s)
> 
> Were you happy with the gig from an overall perspective?


It was a great experience! The sound person there was fantastic and that made playing a real joy (even if there weren't a ton of people there). And the stereo rig did it's job and then some! Sounded so good and really filled up the room. I played straight for an hour and 10-15 minutes or so and the whole time it felt great. 

Definitely looking forward to playing the full band gig there next month.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> Looking forward to the clip(s)
> 
> Were you happy with the gig from an overall perspective?


It was a great experience! The sound person there was fantastic and that made playing a real joy (even if there weren't a ton of people there). And the stereo rig did it's job and then some! Sounded so good and really filled up the room. I played straight for an hour and 10-15 minutes or so and the whole time it felt great. 

Definitely looking forward to playing the full band gig there next month.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

While I work on some more videos, here's a quick preview of the tone. It felt so great on stage 









SunnysMusic - I was on the stage at @barcathedral ,...| By SunnysMusic


I was on the stage at @barcathedral , playing my version of John Mayer's Gravity. I didn't have any plans to make a loop and play a solo but I felt an...




fb.watch


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Here's something on YouTube


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> Here's something on YouTube


Nicely done and the kind of thing that people will like.

If I wrote a song about something like that it would start off with something like “I been drinkin and druggin nearly every day since you been gone” and people would get up an leave rather than listen to some hill billy psycho cryin the blues .. lol.

but in all seriousness, your song is very well done.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Nicely done and the kind of thing that people will like.
> 
> If I wrote a song about something like that it would start off with something like “I been drinkin and druggin nearly every day since you been gone” and people would get up an leave rather than listen to some hill billy psycho cryin the blues .. lol.
> 
> but in all seriousness, your song is very well done.


Haha thank you! But it's a cover though  It's a John Martyn song


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So, I'll be back at Cathedral on the 20th this month with a band 😀.

I'd love to meet some people from the forum at the gig. Really looking forward to it  

My friend, Alex will be opening up the show. She's a fantastic musician!


----------

